# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  {Request} Merchant script

## Bodan9203

This must be easy for the elites of ownedcore to make possible 😀

Example; to look for the (2x assassin level + 3x lightning sentry) from anya in act 5.

My request is this. Have the character to run to anya ----> search for claws that have those stats ----> run in to the red portal go pindleskin that are next to her -----> instantly back to search for the claws again with the reloaded loot table and repeat, could be easier to make a script stop when the claws are found

Is this possible?

----------


## mouN

Working on it already  :Smile:

----------


## Bodan9203

Keep me updated😃😃

----------


## demerda10

Are you willing to pay? If so, I can make it very good with things such crash detection, auto stash, etc. Let me know.

----------


## motomoto

all depends how it will look like, how it will work and ofc price

I bot one long time ago for old d2 and it cost something ~10 or 20$ for script which I can configure.
It was based on very old pixel bot I don;t remember the name of it but it was long before REDVEX and some time after mass ban wave for d2jsp bot

if it will be safe and easy to fix it to my needs I will be able to

----------


## Bmtppk

Looking for something like this too, will pay but instead for Drognan/Ormus.(act 2 and 3 NPCs)

Doesnt need any fancy junk like town or s/e on health drop or auto tp on merc death or auto stash. 

It just needs to run Drognan scanning for the items back and forth(perferably NOT going to the tp because it takes 5-10 seconds to lad) but instead runs in and out of town to refresh(just like kolbot did)

----------


## Shawmeck

This would be really good. One could find very valuable items this way.

----------


## abelcustoms

> Looking for something like this too, will pay but instead for Drognan/Ormus.(act 2 and 3 NPCs)
> 
> Doesnt need any fancy junk like town or s/e on health drop or auto tp on merc death or auto stash. 
> 
> It just needs to run Drognan scanning for the items back and forth(perferably NOT going to the tp because it takes 5-10 seconds to lad) but instead runs in and out of town to refresh(just like kolbot did)


d2bs had a great shop bot, claws, warcry sticks and claw bot from anya. im willing to pay as well.

----------


## ggitems

I would also like to purchase this program if possible

----------

